# closet= el ropero? el armario?



## cnmjks

I know that "el ropero" and "el armario" are both correct for closet.  I would like to know which countries use which word.  I would love to have responses from all across the Spanish-speaking world.  ¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Argónida

In Spain we never use "closet". Usually "armario". Sometimes "ropero".  In Andalusia, sometimes even "armario ropero".


----------



## Jeromed

I know that _closet_ is used in several Latin American countries: Mexico, all of Central America, Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico, Colombia and Venezuela. Don't know about the other countries.

_Armario_ also exists in those places, but it refers to a free-standing piece of furniture to keep your clothes in, not to a built-in space for the same purpose, as the term is understood in the US.


----------



## UVA-Q

In Mexico we use closet or armario (mostly closet), and we use ropero for the furniture our grandparents used to storage their clothes in the bedrooms where didn't have a closet fitted in the walls.

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> a built-in space for the same purpose, as the term is understood in the US.


 
Ah! I didn't know that. Then we say "armario empotrado".


----------



## cnmjks

YES!  When I posted this thread, I was referring to the type of closet that is built into the wall, not the piece of furniture.  Thanks for helping to clarify!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola:
En Chile se usa "Closet" para aquel lugar donde se guarda la ropa que forma parte de la construcción de la casa o departamento ("Walking closet" es aquel que además tiene un pequeño habitáculo donde te puedes cambiar de ropas... somos muy gringos, como podrán ver  )
"Ropero", en cambio, es un mueble antiguo, usualmente de madera, que servía para lo mismo; pero era un mueble separado e independiente.  Ya no se fabrican (salvo a pedido, claro) y sólo existen como antigüedades.
"Armario" es una palabra que prácticamente no se usa, pero se entiende como sinónimo de "Closet"
Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

Vampiro said:


> Hola:
> En Chile se usa "Closet" para aquel lugar donde se guarda la ropa que forma parte de la construcción de la casa o departamento ("Walking closet" es aquel que además tiene un pequeño habitáculo donde te puedes cambiar de ropas... somos muy gringos, como podrán ver  )
> "Ropero", en cambio, es un mueble antiguo, usualmente de madera, que servía para lo mismo; pero era un mueble separado e independiente. Ya no se fabrican (salvo a pedido, claro) y sólo existen como antigüedades.
> "Armario" es una palabra que prácticamente no se usa, pero se entiende como sinónimo de "Closet"
> Saludos.


 
Ese habitáculo que llamáis "walking closet" aquí es un "vestidor".

¿No usáis entonces armarios para la ropa que no sean de construcción? 

Una curiosidad que tengo: todas esas palabras tan gringas que utilizáis (es verdad que a mí por lo menos me da la sensación de que usáis muchas palabras tomadas directamente del inglés), ¿cómo las soléis pronunciar?, ¿tipo gringo o españolizadas o una cosa intermedia?


----------



## polli

Hola:
en Argentina el mueble empotrado en la pared es *placard*, el otro mueble antiguo y de madera es *ropero*, y el ¨walking closet¨ es *vestidor*.
Saludos


----------



## EmilyD

Argónida said:


> Ese habitáculo que llamáis "walking closet" aquí es un "vestidor".



Creo que la frase es "walk-in" closet !

A menos que el armario esta caminando...

_Nomi_


----------



## UVA-Q

En México también es closet con vestidor para un walk-in-closet.  E igualmente, como en Chile, son antigüedades los roperos.

Saludos


----------



## Lagartija

Vampiro said:


> Hola:
> En Chile se usa "Closet" para aquel lugar donde se guarda la ropa que forma parte de la construcción de la casa o departamento ("Walking closet" es aquel que además tiene un pequeño habitáculo donde te puedes cambiar de ropas... somos muy gringos, como podrán ver  )
> "Ropero", en cambio, es un mueble antiguo, usualmente de madera, que servía para lo mismo; pero era un mueble separado e independiente.  Ya no se fabrican (salvo a pedido, claro) y sólo existen como antigüedades.
> "Armario" es una palabra que prácticamente no se usa, pero se entiende como sinónimo de "Closet"
> Saludos.



En inglés, no es un "walking closet", sino un "walk-in closet".  
(Si no, me da una impreción graciosa de un closet que mueve a través del cuarto! )


----------



## Vampiro

Já... muy buena pregunta, Argónida...
La verdad es que somos bastante respetuosos de la pronunciación original, pero igual termina saliendo un poco "a la chilena" nomás.  Quizá porque la gente que efectivamente habla inglés en el país es muy poca.
Aún así, incluso con algunas marcas registradas se mantiene el nombre original: "Colgate", por ejemplo, los argentinos lo dicen tal como se escribe, en cambio nosotros decimos algo así como "Colgueith" 
Ejemplos para la risa debe haber muchos.
Respecto del "armario", pues no, ya no se usan los "roperos", salvo en el campo, o en aquellas casas en que haya quedado alguno como herencia familiar del tiempo de los bisabuelos.
Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

UVA-Q said:


> E igualmente, como en Chile, son antigüedades los roperos.


 
¿Pero es porque allí no se fabrican armarios/roperos modernos? ¿Todos son antiguos? ¿No existen muebles como este?


----------



## Vampiro

Estoy de acuerdo con que "Walk-in" es lo correcto, gracias por la aclaración, pero acá lo he visto de ambas maneras, sobre todo en la publicidad de algunas constructoras.
Defectos del inglés chilensis.
Saludos.

Bonus track: No, Argónida, en este rincón del mundo no se están fabricando muebles como ese... al menos yo no he visto.


----------



## polli

Vampiro said:


> Respecto del "armario", pues no, ya no se usan los "roperos", salvo en el campo, o en aquellas casas en que haya quedado alguno como herencia familiar del tiempo de los bisabuelos.
> Saludos.


Acá en Argentina sí hay roperos (antiguos y modernos) para la ropa y armarios para la vajilla y demás.


----------



## Jeromed

> ¿No usáis entonces armarios para la ropa que no sean de construcción?


 
Todas las viviendas nuevas vienen con ese _armario empotrado,_ creo que por lo menos desde mediados del siglo XX.  El antiguo armario o ropero es cosa del pasado, de casas antiguas o del campo.  De los bisabuelitos.


----------



## Helena-Romance

In Spain we use armario in a coloquial way, and ropero in a formal way. It's the same meaning but the use it's depend the way (formal or coloquial) you're talking


----------



## Argónida

Vampiro said:


> Bonus track: No, Argónida, en este rincón del mundo no se están fabricando muebles como ese... al menos yo no he visto.


 


Jeromed said:


> Todas las viviendas nuevas vienen con ese _armario empotrado,_ creo que por lo menos desde mediados del siglo XX. El antiguo armario o ropero es cosa del pasado, de casas antiguas o del campo. De los bisabuelitos.


 
Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.

Aquí los armarios no-empotrados son de lo más habitual.


----------



## Porteño

polli said:


> Hola:
> en Argentina el mueble empotrado en la pared es *placard*, el otro mueble antiguo y de madera es *ropero*, y el ¨walking closet¨ es *vestidor*.
> Saludos


 
De total acuerdo.


----------



## Argónida

Helena-Romance said:


> In Spain we use armario in a coloquial way, and ropero in a formal way. It's the same meaning but the use it's depend the way (formal or coloquial) you're talking


 
It depends on the region, I see. In Andalusia, "ropero" is more informal, it's the traditional word, while "armario" is the standard word, more "modern" and formal. Older people always use "ropero". Como he dicho antes, en ocasiones se usa también "armario ropero".


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Aquí los armarios no-empotrados son de lo más habitual.


 
En América los consideran poco prácticos y anticuados. 

Los pisos (apartamentos/departamentos) lujosos y nuevos vienen con _vestidor y baño_ en todas las habitaciones.


----------



## EmilyD

Hay palabra en ingles: *armoire.  *Segun el diccionario de WR = *armario .

 G*racias al programa _"Seinfeld"_ estamos mas conciente de los muebles.
_
Nomi_


----------



## UVA-Q

Argónida said:


> ¿Pero es porque allí no se fabrican armarios/roperos modernos? ¿Todos son antiguos? ¿No existen muebles como este?


 
Sí, los hay, los utilizamos para almacenar artículos de limpieza para el hogar, no propiamente como roperos, debido a que las casas actuales, se construyen ya con closets. Ese tipo de mobiliario, lo usamos en las áreas de lavado de ropa, para almacenar las herramientas de los señores, y cosas así.

Los roperos que se utilizaban en las casas en las que antes no se construían con closets empotrados en las paredes, normalmente eran de madera, y a éstos son a los que llamamos antigüedades, eran muy hermosos, tallados a mano con innumerables detalles (flores, querubines, etc.); todavía se hacen, pero son muy costosos, pues no son fabricados en serie, sino tallados a mano.

Espero haber resuelto tu incógnita.  Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

EmilyD said:


> Hay palabra en ingles: *armoire. *Segun el diccionario de WR = *armario .*
> * G*racias al programa _"Seinfeld"_ estamos mas conciente de los muebles.


 
También _wardrobe_.


----------



## Vampiro

> En América los consideran poco prácticos y anticuados.
> 
> Los pisos (apartamentos/departamentos) lujosos y nuevos vienen con _vestidor y baño_ en todas las habitaciones.


 
Los no tan lujosos también, amigo Jeromed.
Creo que el tema pasa por un mejor aprovechamiento y distribución de los espacios.
Además es cierto, se considera bastante anticuado  y poco práctico un ropero.
Lástima... era más romántico "colgar la guitarra en el ropero"


----------



## Argónida

Será cuestión de costumbres. Aquí los pisos modernos también suelen traer armarios empotrados, pero muchas veces no en todas las habitaciones, y siguen siendo muy habituales los no-empotrados, como digo. Ikea se harta de venderlos, y bien moderna que es...


----------



## Jeromed

> Los no tan lujosos también, amigo Jeromed.


No quería ofender a nadie, Vampiro. Pero me parecen excelentes todas esas comodidades del Nuevo Mundo. 



> Lástima... era más romántico "colgar la guitarra en el ropero"


No puedo opinar al respecto. No son de mi época, ni en EEUU ni en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Argónida

Jeromed said:


> No puedo opinar al respecto. No son de mi época, ni en EEUU ni en Latinoamérica.


 
Ah, ¿en EE.UU. tampoco hay? ¿Es cosa exclusiva de los no-americanos entonces?


----------



## polli

No Argónida, que me disculpen mis queridos Jeromed y Vampiro pero en Argentina si bien la mayoria de los departamentos y casas se construyen con armarios empotrados, placards o como le llamen, siguen existiendo los roperos y los armarios, que a veces son más decorativos que otra cosa...
Ah! Y que Jeromed no se haga el niño...porque yo no soy tan  vieja y he visto roperos!!


----------



## UVA-Q

polli said:


> ....... siguen existiendo los roperos y los armarios, que a veces son más decorativos que otra cosa...


 
De acuerdo, insisto en que los de madera tallados a mano, son hermosísimos, ¡y lucen maravillosamente!


----------



## Jeromed

Argónida said:


> Ah, ¿en EE.UU. tampoco hay? ¿Es cosa exclusiva de los no-americanos entonces?


 
Tampoco.  Es cosa de viejitos o de quien gusta de antigüedades.  

Fíjate que a EmilyD le hace gracia que haya un nombre en inglés para esos armatostes--que más bien ¡resulta ser francés!. Dice que lo oyó por primera vez en la comedia _Seinfeld_ (década de 1990).


----------



## Vampiro

> No puedo opinar al respecto. No son de mi época, ni en EEUU ni en Latinoamérica.


 
Jajajjaaaa!!!!
Muy buena.
Tampoco alcancé a usarlos, pero siempre encontré muy simpáticas esas letras que hablaban de colgar la guitarra en el ropero...
Yo tengo tres guitarras y un bajo... pero tuve que usar uno de los closets del departamento para guardarlos.

Como ves, Argónida, parece que van quedando como exclusividad de los europeos; y de los argentinos, según Mafaldita (perdón... Polli)


----------



## Porteño

Yo tengo roperos en mi casa, ya que es una casa de más de 90 años en el estilo tradiconal de la salchicha, Tambien hay un vestidor pero esto es una agregado moderno.


----------



## Argónida

Porteño said:


> en el estilo tradiconal de la salchicha


 
 Ay, madre mía, que no voy a dejar de aprender cosas en este hilo... ¿Qué es eso del estilo tradicional de la salchicha?


----------



## polli

Porteño said:


> Yo tengo roperos en mi casa, ya que es una casa de más de 90 años en el estilo tradiconal de la salchicha, Tambien hay un vestidor pero esto es una agregado moderno.


AH! ¿vieron? un inglés porteño muy canchero que tiene roperos (es casa-chorizo, Porteño, son esas casas viejas larguísimas...)
Y Vampiro, UVA-Q es de México y tambien es fan de los roperos y armarios...


----------



## Jeromed

polli said:


> No Argónida, que me disculpen mis queridos Jeromed y Vampiro pero en Argentina si bien la mayoria de los departamentos y casas se construyen con armarios empotrados, placards o como le llamen, siguen existiendo los roperos y los armarios, que a veces son más decorativos que otra cosa...
> Ah! Y que Jeromed no se haga el niño...porque yo no soy
> tan vieja y he visto roperos!!


 
Pero es que ustedes en Argentina y Uruguay conservan más costumbres europeas.  El resto de las Américas marcha al ritmo de otro tambor.


----------



## Jeromed

polli said:


> AH! ¿vieron? un inglés porteño muy canchero que tiene roperos (es casa-chorizo, Porteño, son esas casas viejas larguísimas...)
> Y Vampiro, UVA-Q es de México y tambien es fan de los roperos y armarios...


 
Será el único y vivirá en la Colonia Roma de la Cd. de México (barrio parecido a Palermo de Bs. As.).  Además le gustan como piezas decorativas, y esa es otra historia.

Yo viví diez años en el DF, y los roperitos brillaban por su ausencia. Los clósets, eso sí, enormes.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
In Colombia me mostly say "*clóset*" but we also use "*armario*" (piece of furniture) and "*ropero*" (the place to put the clothing away). This word "placard" I hadn't heard it before; it seems french to me.

Note that we put an accent mark on "cl*ó*set".

HOWEVER:
*Ropero* sounds quite more natural than closet and, if you mean "_a piece of furniture to put the clothing away_", I'd suggest you to choose "*armario*".

Bye.


----------



## UVA-Q

polli said:


> ..... UVA-Q es de México y tambien es fan de los roperos y armarios...


 
Sí, la verdad es que me encantan en general todos los trabajos tallados a mano en madera, especialmente los roperos, si pudiera tendría uno en casa.


----------



## romarsan

¡Yo con problemas para guardar la ropa y aquí lleno de armarios! 

Pues por aquí llamamos igual "armario ropero" (con nombre y apellido) sin discriminación alguna, tanto a los armarios empotrados como a los mamotretos decorativos o a los modernos de Ikea. Para lo único que hacemos un esfuerzo para darle nombre propio es en el caso  del vestidor, que es una habitación aneja a otra y destinada exclusivamente a armariada.
Saludos a todos


----------



## UVA-Q

Jeromed said:


> Será el único y vivirá en la Colonia Roma de la Cd. de México (barrio parecido a Palermo de Bs. As.) Yo viví diez años en esa ciudad, y los roperitos brillaban por su ausencia. Los clósets, eso sí, enormes.


 
No Jeromed, vivo en las afueras de la ciudad, y me encanta recorrer esas colonias, precisamente por su vieja arquitectura y antiguo mobiliario. No soy de tan avanzada edad, pero las antigüedades me gustan mucho.  Y efectivamente, ya no se ven muchos


----------



## Argónida

romarsan said:


> armariada


 
¡Qué buena! Ya la hemos _liao_ del _tó. _Entre los pisos-salchicha y las armariadas...


----------



## Jeromed

Me gusta eso de _armariada_.  Vamos a imponerlo como término panhispánico (¿o será panespañol? )


----------



## Porteño

polli said:


> AH! ¿vieron? un inglés porteño muy canchero que tiene roperos (es casa-chorizo, Porteño, son esas casas viejas larguísimas...)
> Y Vampiro, UVA-Q es de México y tambien es fan de los roperos y armarios...


 
Tienes razón Polli, estaba demasiado preocupado con el almuerzo!!


----------



## Vampiro

O sea, resumiendo, como diría Sabina:
Puedo guardar mi ropa en un closet, o en un ropero, siempre y cuando viva en un piso moderno para el primero, o viva en una casa de mediados del siglo XIX para el segundo (o sea europeo, argentino, o esté forrado en dinero para comprarlo como antigüedad)
El armario me puede servir indistintamente para guardar ropa, herramientas, o vino, aunque no necesariamente en ese orden.
Me quedó clarito.
.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again.

Well, after reading several posts, it seems to me that the _panhispanic_ version of a "closet" is a "*ropero*".

I think "ropero" is the generic word that works well as to refer to an _armario_ (piece of furniture) as to refer to a _clóset_ (embeded piece of furniture), even to a _vestidor_ (small room for clothings).

It's valid to mention that _ropero_, _armario_ y _vestidor_ have some other different meanings.

Bye


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Tampoco. Es cosa de viejitos o de quien gusta de antigüedades.
> 
> Fíjate que a EmilyD le hace gracia que haya un nombre en inglés para esos armatostes--que más bien ¡resulta ser francés!. Dice que lo oyó por primera vez en la comedia Seinfeld (década de 1990).



I so disagree with you, Jeromed! Armoires (as we call the free-standing piece of furniture here) are quite popular, and not necessarily in antique homes. You see them in all the design magazines and you find them in furniture stores (newly made---not antique). Though they are used now days for all types of storage other than clothing. Many people have them refitted as entertainment centers (TV, stereo, etc.), linens, home office storage, toy storage, etc. I have an antique one in my bedroom even though I have a closet (but a very small one ), and I even store clothes in mine.



> forrado en dinero para comprarlo como antigüedad



Vampiro, antique armoires don´t always cost so much. I bought mine at an estate sale for $75.00.

P.S. In the _mundillo _of interior design, many French words are used.


----------



## Jeromed

gotitadeleche said:


> Though they are used now days for all types of storage other than clothing.


 
Right. You're soooooooo agreeing with me, then!  

They're one of those trendy objects revived by artsy-fartsy catalogs and the like, that are used now*a*days for anything other than their original purpose. 



> and I even store clothes in mine


Revolutionary!

Everyone I know on the two Coasts uses their closet (walk-in or not) to put away their clothes, which answers the original question. Know nothin' 'bout _Taixes._


----------



## gotitadeleche

Argónida said:


> ¿Pero es porque allí no se fabrican armarios/roperos modernos? ¿Todos son antiguos? ¿No existen muebles como este?



Yes, they exist. Go to Google and under images type in "armoire." You will find lots of designs, from antique to modern. Here is one used to store clothes.


----------

